# Anyone here sell lots of stuff on craigslist?



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

My wife had a consignment shop for a bit and listed lots of stuff on craigslist. She would spend a lot of time renewing those adds each day. To ease that burden somewhat I wrote a program that would renew those listings automatically.

I'm looking for someone to help me test the app to make sure it is ready for prime time so maybe I can start selling it and maybe make a little bit of $.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I sell some stuff, but not that much. Just curious, what did you use to build the app?

I know there is a tool that already does it, but that doesn't mean there is no market for your app. Best of luck to you. 

I started a software company 4 years ago after identifying a need and putting together a team to build and support it.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> I sell some stuff, but not that much. Just curious, what did you use to build the app?
> 
> I know there is a tool that already does it, but that doesn't mean there is no market for your app. Best of luck to you.
> 
> I started a software company 4 years ago after identifying a need and putting together a team to build and support it.


I wrote it in VB6. I know that is dated but it is what I know and I have never found anything I wanted to do that I could not do with VB6.

I guess I should have looked to see if there was already something out there but even if I had I probably would have written it anyway. That way I can make it do what I want how I want it to do it. 

I wrote the app she was using to track customers and inventory even there were affordable packages out there for the same reason.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a couple things listed right now that I'm tired of renewing. I would test it for you, but I don't list Very often.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

flcaptainbill said:


> I wrote it in VB6. I know that is dated but it is what I know and I have never found anything I wanted to do that I could not do with VB6.
> 
> I guess I should have looked to see if there was already something out there but even if I had I probably would have written it anyway. That way I can make it do what I want how I want it to do it.
> 
> I wrote the app she was using to track customers and inventory even there were affordable packages out there for the same reason.


 That's great. You made it work for you, the way you want it to - that's what counts. You don't have to pay for software that doesn't work the way you want it to, and you might make some money off of it. That's a win.

I've learned that having competition doesn't mean that something isn't worth the time and effort to build and market. The fact that you didn't know anything else was out there shows that they don't have the market cornered.

Tying it to boating. I found out about the other software by complaining about a south Florida boat dealership running dozens of ads in the Panama City craigslist back before they allowed you to distinguish between owner and dealer. The dealership was spamming the site and I complained on the craigslist help/forum. They pointed out that the company used some software to automate the listings.


----------

